# Dual Cathode Light Kit



## spike9208 (Dec 15, 2007)

hello

does any one know if i can get Dual Cathode Light Kit that is powered by a usb connection as i would like to use one of these lights under my monitor that is mounted on my wall

thx


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00008VF7V?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=yahoo-ce-20&linkCode=asn , http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00008VF7V?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=yahoo-ce-20&linkCode=asn


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I don't know about USB, but if you get a 12V power adapter you can manually wire the 12V output jack to the molex power input connector. You have to be very careful though, because on the CCFL there is a high voltage inverter that can give you a serious (quite possibly fatal) electric shock if you touch the circuitry.


----------

